

How can hackers get feedback abt their work w/o competing with unrelated posts? - iiilx

Would it be better if HN submissions were categorized? I'd like to see more posts relevant to getting feedback on ideas or even collaboration opportunities. I find it hard to get comments on blog entries I submit (I'm looking for feedback) and I think the issue is either relevancy or just that there are too many posts to consider upvoting.
======
iiilx
For example, I prefer not to see stuff like Pope Benedict's twitter posts.
This may be put in the "random shit" category where people who like that stuff
can go and see what they want to see. Maybe another category for acquisitions.
Even using tags would be beneficial. This is HN! shouldn't it be improving?
You can always maintain the current look by having the front page using the
same ranking algo, just at least add other categories/tags. Maybe this exists.
If it does, sorry for posting.

------
iiilx
I think I just found my next project. Scraping HN (I'll be gentle) and letting
people tag submissions.

------
ddemchuk
I actually setup a forum for SaaS developers with a section specifically for
that purpose. You can check out the section here:
<http://saasaholics.com/forum-pitch-your-saas>

~~~
iiilx
Nice I checked it out. I started a thread, hopefully people will join in on
the discussion. Hopefully more people join your site.

~~~
ddemchuk
thanks. I just set it up last weekend so I'm still working on getting things
revved up, so we'll see what happens. I'll take a look at your thread and jump
in with some thoughts today.

EDIT: replied to ya

